# Bloo's Betta Rescue



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This journal is all about my rescues, updates, and a little bit of ranting  My rescue is in honor of my first betta, Bloo. He was unfairly taken from me after 6 months of having him. 

I currently have 3 rescues: Zeus, a salmon male HMDT rescued from PetSmart; Glo/Hercules, a pink & purple male VT rescued from my sister; and Athena, a red female( I think) VT rescued from Wal-Mart. They all have special places in my heart and are currently *NOT* up for *adoption*. 

I'll post each of their stories soon, but first I want to express my opinions on what a rescue is and what it takes to run one. The words that come to mind are: dedication, strength, and money.

Dedication: 
You have to be willing to rescue bettas and spend your time taking care of them and finding them new homes. Without either of these, you'll end up with suffering creatures who have no homes. You should start out by thinking _Am I ready for this? Can I support a small to large scale rescue (money-wise)? Do I know what I am getting into?_ if you said yes to *all* of these, proceed. 

Strength:
There will be times when you see a grusome sight, or fail to save a betta. It takes strength and will power to send your blessings and guide them over the Raindbow Bridge. Not every betta is meant to live 7 years. They know when it's their time to go. 

Money:
This is the major problem with rescues. People don't know how much it takes. Tanks, heating, lighting, and supplies cost a lot. Sure there are cheaper ways to go about, but it still involves money. I myself had to save up for a few weeks before getting my first rescue. Consider your costs carefully. 

Anyways, let's move on to adoption for my rescue. I'll most likely have another thread for that, but I will explain here since this is a journal. I love jotting EVERYTHING down. 

I have decided that for right now, I will charge a small adoption fee (to cover medical costs, supplies, etc.). 
Adoption fee- $5 for _any_ fish. 

I do accept personal checks and money in the mail.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Zeus, my first rescue*

Zeus is a rather small cutie. He was emaciated and weak when I first saw him. I, at the time, had my betta, Apollo, in a 10 gallon tank. I grabbed a divder, Zeus, and headed outta there. 

I set up the tank and started acclimating Zeus, before long, he was already alert and active. I added him in and watched. He was so adorable, searching everywhere. 

I fed him a strict diet, and, within a week, he was already getting bigger. Every since then he has been my baby boy. He is currently the second oldest of the bunch. 

I hope to have him for the years to come. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds like a real cutie!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Glo/ Hercules' Story*

Now Hercules started out as my sister's betta. She is nine and has no knowledge of bettas. She often forgot to feed him, so I ended up doing it. And she never cleaned his tank. After a while, she said to me, "It's so hard taking care of Glo (her name for him), can you take him?" 
Of course I said yes. I moved him into a divided tank with Zeus and they have gotten used to seeing each other through the divider. 
Hercules is a pink & purple male, and my sister had "girly" items in his tank, so I thought I would rename him Hercules to bring up his pride


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you took him in. He'll have lots of love and attention now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Goal of the Week:*
Getting ready for my new addition. I'll be going shopping soon to get his tank set up. 

*Notes:*
"Grocery" list:

5 gallon tank
adjustable heater
decor
plants
*What went on today: *
Fed fish. Checked Zeus for fin rot. His fins have turned a bit grey in a certain area and seem to decrease. Maybe my eyesight is failing me.

Hercules is such a bully. He flared at Zeus for 30 minutes even though he knows that that will do nothin' XD. 

Athena is doing great. She looks more like a Cherry right now, well, except for the roundness and juiciness. 

Apollo is okay. His fins aren't groing back. He now looks like a long-tailed plakat (if that's even possible). Apollo recently acquired a red wash. Urgh! He could possibly have the marble gene. He seems to turn more red each day. 

Over, roger


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*My Supply Update*

So, when running a rescue, you have to be prepared for pretty much everything. I love shopping for equipment. But the biggest pain in the butt is MONEY! 
 I hate how epensive everything is. I would opt for the "cheaper housing" method, but I want my lovelies to have the best I can offer. That's really tough to do with 
 *a) limited space*
* b) limited spending*
* c) sympathy*

I see a betta in need, and I want him/her, but I can't. I don't have all the money in the world. 
Without further a do, here is my supply list (I hope you don't fall asleep by the time you are done reading )
-Tanks (derp)
-heaters & filters for every tank possible
-Gravel & decor
-plants (live and fake)
-thermometers for every tank
-tank dividers
-QT containers
-Gravel vaccuums
-algae scrapers
-filter cartridges
-cleaning cups
-fish nets (all sizes)
-variety of foods and treats
-API Stress Coat
-Aq. Salt
-Epsom Salt
-Quick Cure
-other medications

 I am probably forgetting something. I need sleep.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might be able to get some plants from members here. Check the classifieds. Sometimes all you have to pay for is shipping.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks DQ! Need some for Jarvis. I don't trust my local pet stores. Do you have any recommendations for plants for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mo could tell you better than I could. He knows plants pretty well.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Rescue's still going. I just have been busy lately. Been awhile since I've psoted huh?
Well, I was thinking about a rescue sorority. Taking in sick females, taking care of them, and addingthem to my sorority. Might work. 

My past rescue, Athena/Athos is doing well. S/he gained a solid, deep red body and an adventurous personality.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He/she sounds cute. I used to have a little red crowntail named Rusty and he had the cutest personality. He got something that took him really fast. Fine one morning then went under his bridge and died a few hours later.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Awe, I'm so sorry DQ. 

So I put Hercules and Apollo up for Adoption. I have made a list of supplies needed and how much they cost:

Heater- $20
Silk plants- $10-15
Gravel- $5
5.5gal tank kit- $35
Thermometers- $5

Total: $80

Any suggestions to reduce costs? I really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Buy heaters online. Grow your own plants. (If you aren't growing plants, or are just growing floaters) don't use gravel. Get tanks on Craigslist.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish I had some stuff to donate to you.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

DQ, That would be so nice of you, but is that against the forum rules? 

Matts, I'm gonna go without gravel, and would it make a difference if I used silk plants or real plants? I would have to bleach the silk plants, wouldn't I?

I think I'll also take advantage of PetCo's dollar per gallon sale. Could tubs work, too? 

Thanks both of you for your help


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, it's not against the rules for someone to offer. It's against the rules for you to ask for donations. Everything can be done via pm.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ohh, okay. Thanks! I don't want to go against the rules by any means, so that's good to know. Though, I like to 'work' for my pay if you know what I mean.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, cannot start my sorority until Hercules is adopted. I am not adopting the 4 betta from Tank Gurl as family and friends took them instead. 

So with the idea of a rescue sorority gone......I guess Bloo's Betta Rescue will be saving baby bettas for now. 

The PetCo I went to only had 1 baby *Dad said I couldn't get him*. 

So I was thinking about my current adoption fee. Since i am raising the babies, I guess $5 will stay the same. When I get more money, I might charge a smaller fee. 

Just to let you know, I am open for suggestions and adoptions. I'll also gladly foster a betta for someone, preferrably on the west coast, especially in the winter time. 

Thanks so much for all the support!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things aren't working out for you right now. Maybe someone here will need someone to adopt their fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, hopefully. It may seem weird to adopt my own fish out, but they aren't happy here. 
I'm not opening a shelter really, but I'll take a baby or sick fish in if someone can't take care of them or something like that.


----------

